# Want to spray perimeter, but....



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

I dont like to spray anything either. I use these stakes to control the ants. 

http://www.amazon.com/Lilly-Miller-Brands-Control-100500090/dp/B003A0LJV6

I put about 6 around the outside of the house and that works for me. I usually install them in the spring and they last all year. As far as the spiders, I use glue boards in the unfinished sections of the home ie garage, basement, attic, etc. 

This works for me and no spraying. :thumbsup:


----------



## BRIANisMEisWE (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! Is it the case that all of the perimeter sprays will find their way into a nearby pond or onto household pets?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Perimeter sprays from a hand sprayer, including spraying up the side of the house, will stay put. Make sure that the chemical has time to dry before any rainstorm and it won't leach. Stay within 2-4 feet perimeter on the soil, spray as high as you want. The house and rain gutter/spouting will protect the perimeter. Don't use granules, as they can move downhill. Keep pets and people out of perimeter until it is dry.

The ant baits are a good solution to ant problems as there is a better chance of colony elimination. You can do both, but don't do both at the same time as your spray may work against your baiting strategy. If you can keep the bait stations out of the spray perimeter, all the better. The baits won't stay fresh and acceptable all year; probably need to change them every couple months, especially if you have ant activity.


----------

